# Hip dysplasia/ urine incontinence



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

my seven year old spayed lab is leaking urine again in her sleep. she use to as a pup but she had back to back UTIs. it has been seven years since then and now she is wetting the bed every time she falls asleep. her dysplasia has become awful in the past 2 years and we are getting to the point of looking into daily pain killers. she currently takes the highest dose of the K-9 liquid health every day and eats a raw diet. are there any natural options for the incontinence? any suggestions? the rain has kept us inside lately so i believe the lack of exercise is making it worse too.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Can you get her some panties and incontinence pads till you figure outa solution?
I recall something about the herb Uva Ursi being helpful, see what u can find about that. 

I feel your pain... My bichon has both hips affected and is on a joint supplement, DgP, adequan every three weeks, and metacam three days a week. She does pretty good. Doesn't tolerate grooming well anymore for the standing and bunny hops everywhere but is doing ok. She is 12 1/2. 

Good luck with your pup!


----------



## RRs (Aug 31, 2011)

I use Vetri-Science Bladder Strength, Dog Nutritional Supplements: Bladder Strength for Dogs but also administer Proin for 2 week cycles with 2-3 weeks off. I can't help with the dysplasia. 
Best of luck to you.


----------

